# One Week Away - Tour de France!!!



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Woo Hoo!!!

Ok, who else is going to be watching the TdF this year????


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Me! Do you have any favorites?

I'm thinking it's going to be the Slovenian show between Primož and Tadej. Wout van Aert looked really strong in the Dauphine but I think he is nursing an injury so not sure he will even ride. He's on the roster so we shall see. The past 5 or 6 years I have typically just rooted for a sprinter and really haven't cared who won GC. I like seeing Peter Segan win and I LOVE seeing Mark Cavendish lose. I miss the days of Cipollini and Zabel. As far as US riders to root for, I'd like to see Sepp Kuss do well and Quinn Simmons looked good early in the year.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> Me! Do you have any favorites?
> 
> I'm thinking it's going to be the Slovenian show between Primož and Tadej. Wout van Aert looked really strong in the Dauphine but I think he is nursing an injury so not sure he will even ride. He's on the roster so we shall see. The past 5 or 6 years I have typically just rooted for a sprinter and really haven't cared who won GC. I like seeing Peter Segan win and I LOVE seeing Mark Cavendish lose. I miss the days of Cipollini and Zabel. As far as US riders to root for, I'd like to see Sepp Kuss do well and Quinn Simmons looked good early in the year.


I'd love to see the Slovenian's take it.

Cavendish is a baby and his whiney voice is irritating. LOL

I keep hoping for US riders, and they keep tanking.

I like it when the battle is till the end and we have new winners instead of teams dominate like we did for the longest time with Team Sky.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Hope it will be exciting and not a boring run away like years past!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

We almost got an American in the yellow jersey! I kind of like the Roubaix-style stage with all the pave. It really adds another element of skill required to win the GC. I was half right on my prediction of it being a Slovenian dominating. Primoz has had a rough go at it this year though.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

I was laughing at the environmentalist nut jobs who chained themselves across the street to protest.....a BIKE race and being anti-environment. The police stepped in, left them chained, and dragged them and left them in a ditch. You don't see that at a NASCAR race! LOL


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@DFW_Zoysia A bicycle race... really? I had a good laugh at that one as well. I guess they could protest the convoy following the riders but it just goes to show how clueless some activist are.


----------

